# runaway page loading



## LTEGSR1933 (Apr 18, 2009)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E6500 @ 2.93GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 4086 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.0), 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 465 GB (298 GB Free);
Motherboard: ECS, G31T-M7
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated
After the latest windows 10 update the local event viewer page continually self loads. I also lost my internet connection for a while. I run superantispyware and malwarebytes anti malware and I havae purchased versions of both. however this is acting like a virus. Please help me and thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Besides the fact you're running Windows 10 Pro 64-bit in a desktop with an old DDR2 motherboard, it has multiple antivirus apps running at the same time.
Windows 10 contains Windows Defender which is its built-in antivirus app.
The paid version of Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 3 contains an antivirus app.
The paid version of SUPERAntiSpyware also runs in the background.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LTEGSR1933 (Apr 18, 2009)

flavallee said:


> Besides the fact you're running Windows 10 Pro 64-bit in a desktop with an old DDR2 motherboard, it has multiple antivirus apps running at the same time.
> Windows 10 contains Windows Defender which is its built-in antivirus app.
> The paid version of Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 3 contains an antivirus app.
> The paid version of SUPERAntiSpyware also runs in the background.
> ...


Hello and thank you for your response. The thing is that everything was fine until the latest update and now I just deleted over 100 copies of the event viewer page that keep self loading. I need to know how to stop this, I am getting in a panic as I see that virtually everything in the event viewer says that each component program is "overwritten". I would like to upgrade but I dont know how right now I need to get this under control. Here is a screen shot of the bottom panel.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

LTEGSR1933 said:


> Hello and thank you for your response. The thing is that everything was fine until the latest update and now *I just deleted over 100 copies of the event viewer page that keep self loading*. I need to know how to stop this, I am getting in a panic as I see that virtually everything in the event viewer says that each component program is "overwritten". I would like to upgrade but I dont know how right now I need to get this under control. Here is a screen shot of the bottom panel.
> View attachment 257108


This doesn't make sense. Windows Event Viewer is a logging service. There's nothing to delete. What's the context of the screen shot?


----------



## LTEGSR1933 (Apr 18, 2009)

OK sorry to be vague. attached is a complete screen shot. Notice the task bar where this page keeps loading spontaneously. Overnight there were over 100 such pages of the event viewer.


----------



## LTEGSR1933 (Apr 18, 2009)

TonyB25 said:


> This doesn't make sense. Windows Event Viewer is a logging service. There's nothing to delete. What's the context of the screen shot?


sorry see next reply.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If Event Viewer opens on its own, then there's a serious problem. I wouldn't trust the computer.


----------



## LTEGSR1933 (Apr 18, 2009)

TonyB25 said:


> If Event Viewer opens on its own, then there's a serious problem. I wouldn't trust the computer.


Oh boy. That is what I am afraid of. What should I do?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

LTEGSR1933 said:


> Oh boy. That is what I am afraid of. What should I do?


Reinstall Windows.


----------



## LTEGSR1933 (Apr 18, 2009)

TonyB25 said:


> Reinstall Windows.


I do not know how. I do not have a disk.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

This should work.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## LTEGSR1933 (Apr 18, 2009)

TonyB25 said:


> This should work.
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


Thank you. I'll give it a go and hopefully be reporting back.


----------



## LTEGSR1933 (Apr 18, 2009)

TonyB25 said:


> This should work.
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


Sorry to report the this did not fix the problem. I did download the upgrade. I shut down the PC and could not get back on line except in safe mode. Do you have any other ideas? thank you.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you use the webpage link in post #11, you can download and save the Media Creation Tool, then use that tool to download and save the ISO file for Windows 10 Pro 64-bit.
Once that's done, you can create a bootable DVD with the saved ISO file, then use that bootable DVD to do a clean install of Windows 10 Pro 64-bit.
It's my guess that's not what you did.

And as I previously said, your computer is using old DDR2 technology. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

